# Help please coughing doeling



## wmroth (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a first time goat owner.  I have 2 saanen doelings (9 months old)and one alpine (2yrs old). One of my bred doelings has a cough.  It sounds like she is choking.  I was thinking it may be lung worms so I wormed her with safe-guard.  I calculated her weight and gave her the dosage per the directions. I used safe-guard because I read that it is safe for pregnant goats.  It has been about one week since I administered the safe-guard and there seems to be little change.   Is there anything I should look for?  I am thinking about checking her temperature.  My concern is that it be turn in to pneumonia.  She is eating and drinking well.  Her stool looks normal.  What should I do next?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm new with goats too ... OHH ... I hope everything turns out alright ... I  can't help but 'm sending prayers that some one else can help !!!


----------



## wmroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for your prayers.  Prayer helps!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

wmroth said:
			
		

> I am a first time goat owner.  I have 2 saanen doelings (9 months old)and one alpine (2yrs old). One of my bred doelings has a cough.  It sounds like she is choking.  I was thinking it may be lung worms so I wormed her with safe-guard.  I calculated her weight and gave her the dosage per the directions. I used safe-guard because I read that it is safe for pregnant goats.  It has been about one week since I administered the safe-guard and there seems to be little change.   Is there anything I should look for?  I am thinking about checking her temperature.  My concern is that it be turn in to pneumonia.  She is eating and drinking well.  Her stool looks normal.  What should I do next?


My suggestion, is take her to the vet. It's better to be safe than sorry. When she coughs does it sound dry or wet? Also, when she coughs does she throw her head down, and does she hunch up? Hope everything turns out ok.  Sorry to hear you having to go through this.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 14, 2011)

Elevan should be along sometime tonight, she is the most knowledgeable person I know when it come to parasites.  You'd get a little more attention if you would go back to your original post, click "edit" and change the thread title to something more "eyegrabbing" like "Help please coughing doeling".

HMM< I just re-read what I just typed. LOL, someone could take that really wrong.

You will be asked for more information.

What is her temperature?
Any discharge?
When is she due?
HOw big is this doe?


I had a wether start up with a cough, he was eating drinking peeing and pooping fine, with no temp.  I did nothing, but watched carefuly for an elevated temp and/or poor appetite, as which point I would have started antibiotics.

Someone on here recommended VET RX to me as well, I ordered it from Jeffer's (I think, maybe Dr's Foster and Smith).  It seemed to work nicely with my wether.

Of course, the difference between my situation and your is that my boy had just been thoroughly wormed, and of course, he wasnt preggers!  

Either way it goes, Welcome to the group!  I hope everything turns out well with your girl.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 14, 2011)

If it is lungworms that isn't enough wormings, Lungworms take several treatments and takes a while to improve, plus if the goat is sick enough the vet would put her on anitbiotics. 

I believe you are suppose to treat for lung worms 5 to 7 days in a row with safegaurd at 3 x the label dosage and then follow that up with a treatment of ivermectin.   But I am not positive on that. 

I personally would consider talking to a vet. 

I would also consider an antibiotic.


----------



## elevan (Dec 14, 2011)

When you think lungworms you actually treat for pneumonia FIRST, as you're more likely to be dealing with pneumonia than lungworms.

So antibiotic FIRST.  And then if the cough persists beyond the antibiotic course then you treat for lungworms.

More info here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-lungworm-goat


----------



## wmroth (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to thank you for all the information.  You are very helpful.  I took redtailgal's suggestion and changed the title of my question.  I am going to call the vet tomorrow.  Emily's link was great.  

My doeling was bred November 6th.  She is about 115 pounds.  The cough is more like a choke. It seem like she has something stuck in her throat.  When she is coughing/choking she puts her head down.  I will get a temp tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## elevan (Dec 14, 2011)

When is she coughing and how often?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 14, 2011)

Just for future reference, Safeguard should be used at 1cc per 10 lbs. The dosage they give on the bottle is way too low. I hope your girl gets better.


----------



## elevan (Dec 14, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Just for future reference, Safeguard should be used at 1cc per 10 lbs. The dosage they give on the bottle is way too low. I hope your girl gets better.


----------



## wmroth (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for all your input.  Today I took all my goat's temps (rectal). The one that coughs had a temp of 100.8 and the other two were 100.8 and 100.9.  So I guess that she does not have a temp.  I tried to spend a lot of time in the barn and it seem that the coughing has slowed down.  She coughed/choked only once in a three hour period.  Tomorrow I will be with them a lot and I will keep an eye on her.  I talked to a vet and he want a stool sample.  He want to try wormer (safeguard) if she has worms.  I will keep you posted.  Thanks again


----------



## elevan (Dec 15, 2011)

They don't have a temp but they have a sub normal (below normal) temp which is not good for goats either.

Make sure that there environment is draft free.  Provide warm water for drinking and plenty of hay. 

Keep an eye on those temps.  Normal temp for a goat is 101-103*


----------

